# Caimen 60 Zuk prop



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I currently have a NREB3 15P I'm getting 36 MPH wot. I'm hitting the limiter at 90% throttle, the obvious next step would be to go up a pitch or two. Problem is 15P is the max for this model. Can anyone suggest another model prop or prop they have had success with on the 60ZUK?


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

That may be max that you can order from powertech but any prop shop can adjust it up to probably 2" up in pitch.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Powertech scd17 x 13 1/4. Right now you.are going the same speed wide openas a hells bay professional.accordi g to suzuki boat test results. Try the powertech you should hit 39.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

the diameter is too small for that motor, move up to a srd which is a 11.25" prop


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

put more cup in the prop----save$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

